# Getting from Tijuana Mexico to San Diego



## garthsonofsoren

[size=7[/FONT]

 

I will be coming into the Tijuana Mexico airport at 8:15 AM on Saturday August 5th and would like to know how I can get to the San Diego Amtrak Station as early as possible on that same day. My final destination is Glendale station near Los Angeles CA.

 

It may have to be a bus. How does one find information on such things.

 

Too bad we don't have rail service to and from Mexico.

 

Any ideas?

 

Garth


----------



## TransAtlantic

Well, the fastest way MIGHT be an international bus...or it might not! What I prefer is to take a cab from the airport to the San Ysidro crossing (the main one) and walk across (the cab fare should only be a few dollars, and yes, they prefer U.S. dollars - but negotiate the price before you even TOUCH a cab), then right there in front of the McDonald's outside the door is the San Diego Trolley stop - so, in a way, there is a rail connection. It's cheap, but will take about 45 mins. from border to downtown SD (one of the stops is the Santa Fe (aka Amtrak) station)


----------



## Sheer Luck Holmes

That was going to be my suggestion..You might like to look at this map of Greater San Diego, just click on area of interest to enlarge! Transport links san diego (Also fares, etc.)

SLH


----------



## sechs

The San Diego trolley runs as far south as the San Ysidro. You should be able to take that straight to Santa Fe Depot.

I'm not expecting that to be speedy, however.


----------



## Guest_cstar239_*

once you get out of the Tijuana airport, you can either take a taxi (plenty there, you can buy a ticket inside the terminal, about $5) to LINEAS (that is the border crossing point). It is not that far away, should take 15 mins.

The other option is to cross the street (out of the airport), and take a blue and white bus that also goes to LINEAS and CENTRAL (that is the touristy area). It only costs 6 pesos (about 50 cents), should take about 20 mins, the bus frequency is about once every 30 mins.

once you cross the border, take the trolley, (I think the fare is $2.50, buy ticket before you get onboard), all the way AMerican Plaza station. This is right cross street from the Amtrak Station at San Diego. the ride is about 55 mins. The frequency should be one every 15 to 20 mins.

The really tricky part is to figure out how long it takes to cross the border. It can take a really long time like 3 hours. But for morning, I expect it to be much less.

also at the airport, you can inquire about buses that can directly take you to San Diego, Los Angeles, Fresno, even Nor Cal. I am not sure about the frequency though. This might be much cheaper and faster than Amtrak connecting through San Diego.


----------



## GG-1

Guest_cstar239_* said:


> once you cross the border, take the trolley, (I think the fare is $2.50, buy ticket before you get onboard), all the way AMerican Plaza station. This is right cross street from the Amtrak Station at San Diego. the ride is about 55 mins. The frequency should be one every 15 to 20 mins.



Aloha

Starting over because the hotel system timed out.

The Trolley crosses the border into a fenced area. A group I was with were going to drive to Tijuana but they chickened out but we could see the crossing.

The ride between San Diego and LA is really nice, portions are along the beach. I have riden that train several times. At the San Diego end The troly either stops in the Amtrack Station or to the right about a one minute walk. I have a few pictureshere.


----------

